
Alexa, Alex, or Al? 3 Suggestions to Fight Gender Biases in AI Assistants - nahuakang
https://towardsdatascience.com/alexa-alex-or-al-7a7e28fb4736
======
lm28469
Everyone agrees that female voices sounds more pleasant / male voices more
authoritative (and it's backed by science, according to this article), yet
it's still sexist to use the appropriate voice in the appropriate context ?

Should we all go through mandatory government sponsored surgical operations to
make our brain perceive female voices as less pleasant and male voices as less
authoritative ?

It's not like all of a sudden we can "decide" that a deep manly voice isn't
authoritative and a cute woman voice isn't pleasant. Just like you can't see
"blue" as "red" or feel "pain" as "pleasure" by pure will.

There is no winning move in the "everything is sexist" game. Fix the obvious
issues like "I'd blush if I could" and move on. They make people believe these
assistants are "smart and ""AI"" while they're just plain dumb ML, they're not
sexist or racist, we are, and they feed on our patterns. You don't fix such a
deep issue by treating the symptoms.

